# Corns.. what type is the father?



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi,

This is puzzling me and wonder if you can help out.

The mother of my lil snake is a snow corn but the father to me looked liked amel motley. (not I know anything much but that's what it resembled to me)

but the hatchling's that were produced were these...


































My lil munchkin

I can see the snow and amel but how my anery if thats what it is and the reddish brown looks come into it?
And could the father be amel motley?
Trying to get to grips with the genetics sorry for thickness lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It is impossible for an amel motley to have fathered that litter if mom is a snow.


Any chance of a photo of dad?

The motley gene also reduces melanin so people often confuse normal motleys with amel motleys.

The other option is that the animal you think is dad, isn't! Has the female been near any other snakes?





With the four babies above (from top to bottom = amel, snow, normal, anery) and your description, the most likely scenario (without pictures) is :

mom = snow

dad = normal motley het anery and amel

expected litter 

25% normal het motley
25% amel het motley
25% anery het motley
25% snow het motley


...unless the normal motley is actually a motley/stripe in which case the expected litter is 

12.5% normal het motley
12.5% amel het motley
12.5% anery het motley
12.5% snow het motley
12.5% normal het stripe
12.5% amel het stripe
12.5% anery het stripe
12.5% snow het stripe

Which of course will actually be 

25% normal either het motley or het stripe
25% amel either het motley or het stripe
25% anery either het motley or het stripe
25% snow either het motley or het stripe


Although all of this is irrelevant here as you'll not be able to tell if the father is motley or motley/stripe unless you breed him to a stripe or a known motley/stripe!


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

bothrops said:


> It is impossible for an amel motley to have fathered that litter if mom is a snow.
> 
> 
> Any chance of a photo of dad?
> ...


Hi 
Thanks for replying 

I couldn't get a pic of the dad from the lass I bought my corn from but below is a pic which looks exactly like him. My aunt who was with me confirmed it too if that helps ? lol but I have a feeling It will be a mystery haha








The dad in question was the only one that mum snow mated with .

Thankies


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

Okies Shoot me now and let me die an embarrassing death lol 

Here is an actual pic of mum and dad 
The pic before is how I saw the dad in his viv


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

erm that doesnt look like a snow, looks like an anery stripe or something. dad looks amel.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, that makes more sense :lol2:


Mom is visually an anery stripe and dad is visually an amel.


The babies you have tell us a little bit more, and the picture of mom lets us know more about the babies.

This is the full story:


Mom = anery stripe het amel
Dad = amel het anery


Offspring=

25% normal het amel, anery and stripe
25% anery het amel and stripe
25% amel het anery and stripe
25% snow het stripe



:2thumb:


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

Lmao thanks so much for clearing that up for me.
The lady who sold me the snake said mummy was a snow. Still im glad I got the wormster so placid  xx


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jols said:


> Lmao thanks so much for clearing that up for me.
> The lady who sold me the snake said mummy was a snow. Still im glad I got the wormster so placid  xx


Might be worth sending the seller an email and linking to this thread. At least then, she'll know what she actually has and can inform future buyers exactly what they have!

:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that looks like my lavender stripe?


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

The. Mum looked really white with the stripes and had a touch yellow round the mouth. X


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

white with stripes and yellow throat sounds like a snow stripe?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> that looks like my lavender stripe?



It is possible, and it could also be ghost stripe.

However, if it is a visual lavender stripe it would also have to be het anery and the offspring would all be het lavender.

It would however change the expected litter ratios and all non-anery babies would only be 66% poss het.


As it is unlikely to make a massive difference in this case, I'm going with with the most simple option - anery stripe. :2thumb:





Jols said:


> The. Mum looked really white with the stripes and had a touch yellow round the mouth. X


I'm assuming the mum is the snake in the photo with the male?

If not, then we need to go back a few stages. If so, then I'm assuming the photo is making it look darker than it was when you saw it?


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

bothrops;10401010
I'm assuming the mum is the snake in the photo with the male?
If not said:


> Yip that's the mum in photo and yip the photo making her look a lot darker ..she's so much whiter in natural daylight with the stripes
> :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

can you get another pic in natural daylight at all?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jols said:


> Yip that's the mum in photo and yip the photo making her look a lot darker ..she's so much whiter in natural daylight with the stripes
> :flrt:



Even if the pic makes it look darker, it isn't a snow. The black pigment is clearly present.

I would say it is either an anery or ghost stripe. It might be a lavender stripe, but it is far less likely that someone would have bought a lavender stripe and not know what it was (they are still relatively expensive and definitely were a few years ago)


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

bothrops said:


> Even if the pic makes it look darker, it isn't a snow. The black pigment is clearly present.
> 
> I would say it is either an anery or ghost stripe. It might be a lavender stripe, but it is far less likely that someone would have bought a lavender stripe and not know what it was (they are still relatively expensive and definitely were a few years ago)


I'll see if I can get pic of mummy in the daylight lol have to say it's really interesting. but deffo want the type that the mummy is in the future. Here's another question if you don't mind answering ... lets say I wanted to breed my anery with ghost stripe what would be the outcome of the litter? thicko here lol xx


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Now i'm no good at morph's but with a guess :lol2:
Anery HET hypo, stripe.

Correct me if i'm wrong.:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, unless they have any hiddens hets to suprise you!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

scotty667 said:


> Now i'm no good at morph's but with a guess :lol2:
> Anery HET hypo, stripe.
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong.:lol2:





pigglywiggly said:


> yep, unless they have any hiddens hets to suprise you!


LOL - keep up guys! Her 'anery' is in the first set of pics and its mom is the questionable one in the photos!



So....


1) IF mom is actually an anery stripe, then your anery is het amel, het stripe.

2) IF mom is actually a ghost stripe, then your anery is het amel, stripe and hypo.

3) IF mom is actually a lavender stripe, then your anery is het amel, stripe, and lavender,



So:

(1) Anery het amel stripe x ghost stripe


50% anery het stripe and hypo (50% poss het amel)
50% anery stripe het hypo (50% poss het amel)


(2) Anery het amel stripe and hypo x ghost stripe

25% anery het stripe and hypo (50% poss het amel)
25% ghost het stripe (50% poss het amel)
25% anery stripe het hypo (50% poss het amel)
25% ghost stripe (50% poss het amel)


(3) Anery het amel, stripe, lavender x ghost stripe

50% anery het stripe and hypo (50% poss het amel and lavender)
50% anery stripe het hypo (50% poss het amel and lavender)





Of course, if you can get a ghost stripe that is also 100% het amel, then you would really be looking at a more interesting litter!


Going with the most likely (for my money) i.e. your anery is anery het stripe and amel.

Anery het amel stripe x ghost stripe het amel


37.5% anery het stripe and hypo (66% poss het amel)
37.5% anery stripe het hypo (66% poss het amel)
12.5% snow het stripe and hypo
12.5% snow stripe het hypo 


:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i lost track of who owns what snake a while ago

:lol2:


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

I own the young anery aka the wormster lol but the lady I bought him from couldnt remember what all the snakes were and im trying to find out what the mother and father are.Just so I know what the line is if I choose to breed way down the line (once the genetics are learned...trust me that will take a long time lol)

X


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jols said:


> I own the young anery aka the wormster lol but the lady I bought him from couldnt remember what all the snakes were and im trying to find out what the mother and father are.Just so I know what the line is if I choose to breed way down the line (once the genetics are learned...trust me that will take a long time lol)
> 
> X


Ask her if she will send picture's of them.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

scotty667 said:


> Ask her if she will send picture's of them.



They're the ones earlier (the 'suspect anery stripe' and the amel!) ! :lol2:


Like I said - keep up! :whistling2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh haha i just realised she got a picture of dad lol thought she didn't lol :blush: just show's i read to quick :lol2: .


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

:whistling2:


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

Well Bothrops you were on the money... the mother is anery stripe and dad is amel. : victory:

I have the anery and snow children .

Thanks so much for helping me


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

That reeeeeeaaally looks like a lavender stripe. Look at the peach eyebrows and other markings.


----------

